# Bindings for Jones Explorer



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey,

I'll be picking up a Jones Explorer 164W on the post-season sales. It'll be my first and only board for a while. 
Looking for bindings to pair with it. I'm an all-mountain shredder, who mostly rides in Scandinavia - northern Sweden + Norway. I ride more pow than park but I enjoy natural hits for spins/butters. No crazy steep freeride-runs here, since I'm a resort rider 

I know it's a more freeride-oriented deck, but how stiff/responsive bindings should I go with? It's has a flex rating of ~6, so that's quite medium? Been hearing a lot of good things about Burton Genesis/Cartel/Malavita - which one of them would match the best, or should I look at any other bindings? Kinda set on the gens right now, since I've found them in the White Flag colorway which is sick. Just want you guys 2 cents on this 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

All of those would pair well with the Explorer. If you've found a good deal on the Genesis and that's the way you're leaning then go for it and have fun with your new setup.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have some older Cartels on my 162 Explorer. This past season I replaced the oem padded ankle straps with GenesisX straps and I like them better. 

That board is still pretty darned stiff, so stiffer bindings should give you improved response.


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

chomps1211 said:


> I have some older Cartels on my 162 Explorer. This past season I replaced the oem padded ankle straps with GenesisX straps and I like them better.
> 
> That board is still pretty darned stiff, so stiffer bindings should give you improved response.


Well, the Gens/Vitas/Cartels kinda uses the same straps now, so that shouldn't be a problem I guess. Is it really that stiff? I've understood that it's one of their more easy-ridden freestylie decks?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Toby said:


> Is it really that stiff? I've understood that it's one of their more easy-ridden freestylie decks?


Lol, it's all so relative... if you ask the next person used to stiff freeride decks, he'd say it's pretty soft . 

The reviews of this guy are usually pretty helpful to gauge if a board is for one 2017 Jones Explorer Snowboard Review - The Angry Snowboarder


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

neni said:


> Lol, it's all so relative... if you ask the next person used to stiff freeride decks, he'd say it's pretty soft .
> 
> The reviews of this guy are usually pretty helpful to gauge if a board is for one 2017 Jones Explorer Snowboard Review - The Angry Snowboarder


Ah, I see  It seems playful to Mr Angry - so I guess that it's not a super stiff front door by any means then. I think that I'll go for the Gens, after reading that.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Lol, it's all so relative... if you ask the next person used to stiff freeride decks, he'd say it's pretty soft .
> 
> The reviews of this guy are usually pretty helpful to gauge if a board is for one 2017 Jones Explorer Snowboard Review - The Angry Snowboarder


^this on both counts!^

…also, My Explorer is the 2016 model and iir, it was rated a 7 on Jone's flex scale. I believe the '17 models is a tad more flexible. 

I bought & exchanged a JJ Flagship in favor of the Explorer because at an 8 flex rating, It *was* like riding a barn door! It was unwieldy as all hell on anything but sum serious steep! (BTW, Flex ratings are only comparable _within_ a specific manufacturers line of boards!) An 8 for Burton might only rate a 4 or 5 compared to a Jones!!

And just to confirm @neni's statement,… She's ridden _MENS_ Flagships for years and totally _shredded_ them! (And On sum serious Gnar terrain to boot!)  Her Hubby rides the Carbon Flag which is a 10/10 on Jones flex scale!! That has to be like strapping into a granite countertop!! :lol: So it's really true that one man's (…or woman's) plank,.. Is anuther mans "Noodle!" 


:laugh:


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

chomps1211 said:


> ^this on both counts!^
> 
> …also, My Explorer is the 2016 model and iir, it was rated a 7 on Jone's flex scale. I believe the '17 models is a tad more flexible.
> 
> ...


Well  Then I'm pretty happy that I'm not going for a Carbon Flag then  

It may be true that different years have slightly different flex! How are you enjoying your Explorer so far?


----------

